# Spencer on fire last night



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Filled a 3 gallon bucket with gills in about 3 hours last night, All nice chuncky fat 8 " + size.
We were set up down on the sand bar, on the south side of cuseway.
Gold tear drop with maggot, waxies were a waste of baits.


----------



## ReelEazy (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks for the update


----------



## GRAY13 (Dec 4, 2012)

How were the ice conditions? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

Ditto on the bite at spencer last night. Kept 27 nice gills (7-9") last evening in about 2 hrs, Not too many throwbacks. Solid 5-7" of ice. All caught on tiny ice jigs and flies on maggots.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

By "last night", do you mean after dark? Just curious as I never caught a gill after dark myself and wondered if it does happen. Thx.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

Last night=that golden hour before sundown and just after. From about 4-6 pm


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That is a great time to be on the water bet that was fun I was stuck at work wishing I was fishing


----------



## GRAY13 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. I've never fished Spencer and planning on going there Saturday. I'll be there around noon. I'm not going to ask for anyone's secret spot but any advice on where to park and start would be much appreciated. Thanks

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

You can park right by the boat launch off Root Road, take Smith Road west till Root Road hang a left go south then it'll be on your right about 1/2 past sunset lake campground you'll see the sign for the park. You can also get on from the other side of the lake as well. I don't know the names of the roads so I'll pass on giving you directions.


----------



## GRAY13 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the help

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chromesteelhead (Mar 25, 2009)

I live a mile up the road.....knew I should have tried today....argghh


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I plan to be there by 4pm tomorrow...gonna pick up my son from school and go straight there.


----------



## wildbill (Jun 24, 2004)

Just wanted to ask if the gills have any black spot parasites when fileted ??


Thanks


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

WalleyeGuy said:


> Filled a 3 gallon bucket with gills in about 3 hours last night, All nice chuncky fat 8 " + size.
> We were set up down on the sand bar, on the south side of cuseway.
> Gold tear drop with maggot, waxies were a waste of baits.


Parking lot is full today. Congrats


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

kprice said:


> Parking lot is full today. Congrats


I wish OGF had a like button ^


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 26, 2011)

Out at spencer for a couple of hours today. Bite was a little slow but pulled in about 20 real nice gills. Just enough for dinner tonight.


----------



## GRAY13 (Dec 4, 2012)

What was the ice thickness today? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

kprice said:


> Parking lot is full today. Congrats


I got there at 2 PM today,, 4 trucks in the lot and 2 of them had pheasent hunters. I parked the East lot, counted 7 small groups/pairs of fishermen set up when I got there. You should have stayed,, We did good again after dark.
Saturday is always crowded there,, ice or no ice, it is fished hard all year round.


----------



## chris311 (Oct 24, 2010)

i might have lost two rods at spencer on 1/8 i cant seem to find them after we pulled off the ice after dark both rods ugly stick one has braid the other mono with a spring tip if found contact me at 3303213146 thanks


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Heading there shortly what parking lot did you use


----------



## GRAY13 (Dec 4, 2012)

My dad and I fished the southwest side of the lake from 12:00 til dark Saturday. Bite was slow all day tried alot of different stuff and still slow, till dark and they turned on. Kept 12. Ice was strong around 5-6" of good ice.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Was also there yesterday/Saturday......3 pm until about 7pm...not as much action as Friday...managed 5 keepers...gave them to my buddy, who kept 3...two of his were decent crappies.

Hope the ice holds up well throughout the week...would like to get back out next weekend.

I have an older underwater camera...doesn't do too well in that murky water after dark...but did see two separate schools of shad swim through...guessing they were 8-12" in length.


----------



## buzzbaitz (Jan 19, 2006)

wild bill a lot of the bluegill do have the parasite in them but other fish do not. just started noticing it last year. heard it came from goose poop they should have an open season on them. just cook it good,,,, fish on


----------

